# New Kahr P9



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, contrary to what I went to the gun store to purchase, I just came home with a new Kahr P9 9mm.

First range work with her tomorrow morning.

Hope to use as my qualifying pistol for CHL course and to be my everyday carry.

Hope I have no buyer's remorse and am happy with my choice.

Jeff+


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

P9 ,sounds great,what did you set out to get?


----------



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Recycooler said:


> P9 ,sounds great,what did you set out to get?


Went in the store convinced that I wanted the Springfield XD Sub Compact.

Hope I made the right choice!

Now I just need to find out what magazine loader will work with this. Any knowledge on that one?

Thanks,

Jeff+


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Kahr has a very good rep. Even though I have not owned or fired one. I have handled several and the fit and finish has impressed me to the point that I've been considering picking up one for myself.

Congrats on your new purchase, now get a pile of ammo and go shoot the heck out of it! :smt033


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

frjeff said:


> Went in the store convinced that I wanted the Springfield XD Sub Compact.
> 
> Hope I made the right choice!
> 
> ...


I have never looked for one,they seem to be easy to load.But looked and found this one

http://www.pistoleer.com/hks/magazine/


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet! Welcome to the club. I'm sure you'll love it. I have an XD .40 service, and have shot the XD 9 sub. It's a great shooting sub compact, but I decided to go with a Kahr, for the simple concealability of it. The P9 has the size that I feel comfortable and accurate shooting, with the slim profile and SMOOTH double action trigger found in a Kahr.


----------



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

frjeff said:


> Went in the store convinced that I wanted the Springfield XD Sub Compact.
> 
> Hope I made the right choice!
> 
> ...


There is one that I feel is better than the HK. Check out the universal mag loader. I have one and would never use anything else. I can load 6 mags in a short time.

http://maglula.tripod.com/uplula.htm

With that said, let me also state that I use mine for double stack mags. The loader is suppose to work with single stack mags as well. A friend has a Glock 45, single stack and the mag loader seemed to not work as well.

If you can find someone who has one try it.

Whenever I am at the range, I always let people try mine. Many are amazed as to how simple it is to use.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I will have to try this.


----------



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Bruce2604 said:


> There is one that I feel is better than the HK. Check out the universal mag loader. I have one and would never use anything else. I can load 6 mags in a short time.
> 
> http://maglula.tripod.com/uplula.htm
> 
> ...


Just went to Cabella's and picked up the UpLula.
Not cheap, but man does it work slick. Bought the Universal Pistol model which will do any single or double stack magazines (with a few exceptions). 
You can load a mag as fast as you can pick up the shell.

J+


----------



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

J,

Glad you like it. Good description of its capability. Load 'em as fast as you can pick them up. That about sums it up.

Hope it works out well for you.

Bruce


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know how I ever got along without mine!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

So did you get to the range? How did you like it. I have looked at them and wanted one, I just do not have the need for another that type of pistol. 

Any remorse....I can't think you would from what I have heard about them.

RCG


----------



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

*First Range Experience*



recoilguy said:


> So did you get to the range? How did you like it. I have looked at them and wanted one, I just do not have the need for another that type of pistol.
> 
> Any remorse....I can't think you would from what I have heard about them.
> 
> RCG


Absolutely love it.

Shot 100 rounds of FMJ last Thursday (so, it is "half" broken-in). My pattern was all within about a 7" grouping (except for the first two rounds). Please remember that I am a new shooter; this being only the second time with a handgun in hand, and my first shooting was with my GP100, a much heavier, double action revolver and .357Mag/.38SPL caliber.

I only had one "jam" - a failure of the slide to fully put the round into the chamber upon inserting a new magazine. This was my fault as the manual clearly states to pull slide fully back and release by the slide release to put it fully into magazine. My range owner says that will not be necessary after full break-in.

I love it; no remorse and look forward to shooting it often to get better.

Jeff


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is a great little pistol - very accurate. 

I'm guessing that you are probably using 115 gr. practice ammo. If, after you get completely comfortable with it, you notice it shooting low, you can probably improve it by moving up to 124 grain ammo, or maybe even 147 gr. You will likely have to order it, though, as most stores only carry 115 in the cheap stuff. This is what I did to get my PM-9 to shoot to POA.


----------

